# Scout Bike squad w/ beacon for Terminator deep strike



## ArchangelPaladin (Jul 7, 2010)

I want to include some terminators in my army, but I’m struggling with an effective way to actually get them engaged in combat. I don’t really like the Land Raider as their transport because with both units combined that’s 1/3 of my point allocation, and @ 1500 points I won’t be able to field a second land raider so I’m more likely than not to lose the LR before it gets to mid field. So I’m looking at instead bringing along a scout bike squad with a teleport beacon. For 2/5 the price I can get my terminators where I want them much faster, and if I did used this strategy I’d use normal terminators over assault terminators so I can get some shots off after they strike in.

So my question is; will this work? Will my scout bike squad get shot up before the terminators even get a chance to deep strike? What could I do to make this idea work better? I could add more bikes but that greatly impacts the point effectiveness of this idea. Or should I just grin and bear the scattering of deep striking and save the points?


----------



## Belthazor Aurellius (Jan 16, 2009)

Drop pod.

For the points (and cash) it's damn worth it. It only scatters a little, compared to teleport, and doesn't demand you keep the bike squad alive to get your terminators safely in, and if you take two terminator squads, you can drop one pod in at the start of the game, placing the pod between two pieces of terrain, and disgorging the terminators into the objective area, while you hold back the other squad on reserves, and drop it in where it will maximize hurt the most a few turns later.

However, if you're really concerned about points, why not invest in sternguard veterans and vanguard veterans? Vanguard move like assault marines, but get better weapons. Sternguard can drop pod in, and unload a lot of hurt with bolters equipped with specialist ammo. If you do it right, for their points, they're much better in small games than their more heavily armored brothers.

If you're like me, though, and strapped for cash, I'd say stick with the bike/teleport squad if you have a full bike squad and more than 6 terminators. Anything less, and you might as well not take them.

Just my opinion though.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

The Terminatros couldn't use the Drop Pods, they can't select them and sicne they count as Dedicated Transports the only ones who can ride in them when they appear on the board are the squad they were brought for.

I approve of using Scout Bikers, with a Scout Move and Turbo Boost (or Outflanking) they should be relatively safe as long as you don't plonk them right in front of the entire enemy army's gun line.


----------



## AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH (Apr 17, 2009)

One of my regular opponents does this and when i'm not playing daemons it's actually rather effective. Giving the scouts a combi-melta makes for good secondary use for a few extra points too.
Scout bikers are severely underestimated. I like them and I don't even play SM!


----------



## Belthazor Aurellius (Jan 16, 2009)

I apologize on the drop pod notion. I had forgotten to read all the rules in the book (and my mind still bears the older drop pod rules from the last codex). I'll keep that in mind.

I still say Sternguard/Vanguard for the win. But, I found the homing beacon handy when my chaplain had a jump pack and assault squad to fly with. They'd run in, do their thing, then the next turn, guess who shows up to catch the fleeing guardsmen!

Still. I have no actual experience with bikes, that's why I was trying to offer alternatives that I find more useful. If I've detracted from the conversation in any way, I apologize.


----------



## ArchangelPaladin (Jul 7, 2010)

Ok, so you guys have confirmed that this idea is viable, now what do you think about adding those rapid fire grenade launchers to this load out. They look like they could really wreck shop. But would including them bump up the bike squad on the threat list; meaning they’ll get taken out before the terminators can use the locator beacon, which is the main reason the bikes are included in the first place.


----------



## moshpiler (Apr 16, 2009)

another good idea is to use a drop pod equipped with a locator beacon. drop-pods don't mishap so it could also be a good option, cheaper too.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

It's less that they're a threat increase (which they are), but really that they're fairly expensive and don't often have the hitting power what others in the list can do.


----------

